
Orchestrating False Beliefs about Gender Discrimination - tomp
https://medium.com/@jsmp/orchestrating-false-beliefs-about-gender-discrimination-a25a48e1d02
======
August-Garcia
> So, in conclusion, this study presents no statistically significant evidence
> that blind auditions increase the chances of female applicants. In my
> reading, the results seem to weakly indicate the opposite, that male
> applicants have a slightly increased chance in blind auditions; but this
> advantage disappears with controls.

